# My Series Points



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is where you stand in the points through Race #7 in *My Series* (with two drops.)

*Spec NASCAR - Novice Division*
I will update as soon as I get the results from Jeff


*Spec NASCAR - A.G.E. Divsion*
1. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 96
2. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 93
3. Buddy Houser - SCS - 76
4. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 72
5. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 71 
6. Greg Walker - TRP - 70
7. Wesley Dean, Sr. - SCS - 67 
8. Henry Burnside - LRH - 65
9. Peter Crawley - LRH - 61
10. Jason Burnside - LRH - 57


*Expert NASCAR*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 104
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 101
3. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 97
4. William Burnside - LRH - 91
5. Terry Tawney - None - 88
6. Kyle Hall - TRP - 86
7. Jason Burnside - LRH - 83 
8. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 74
9. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 73
10. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 71


*GTP*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 104
2. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 93
3. Danny Zona - TRP - 90
4. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 89
5. Buddy Houser - SCS - 83
6. Terry Tawney - None - 81
7. Kyle Hall - TRP - 74
8. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 60
9. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 59
10. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 58 


*4.5" Dirt Late Model (1 Drop)* 
1. Terry Tawney - None - 58 
2. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 53 
3. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 47 
3. Buddy Houser - SCS - 47 
5. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 46 
6. Mike Bresett - TRP - 42 
7. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 39 
8. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 35 
8. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 35 
10. Kyle Hall - TRP - 33 


*Box 12/15 (1 Drop)*
1. William Burnside - LRH - 42
2. Jason Burnside - LRH - 41
3. Peter Crawley - LRH - 39
4. Adam Crawley - LRH - 36
5. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 34
6. David McGraw - LRH - 34
7. Terry Tawney - None - 33
8. Stu Marder - TRP - 26
9. Don Mathison - LRH - 25
10. Rachel Crawley - LRH - 24


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

The guys from SCS are doing great in the series points. You guys are showing the state that there is still great slot racing in Jax. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*My Series Points through Race #8*

Here are the Points Standings through Race #8 out of 10.

*Spec NASCAR - Novice*
1. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 126
2. Tyler Chance - LRH - 81
3. Austin Houser - SCS - 49
4. Summer Crawley - LRH - 39
5. Cap Powell - SCS - 36
5. Nathan Pickett - SCS - 36
7. Zach Shearl - LRH - 31


*Spec NASCAR - A.G.E.*
1. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 114
2. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 113
3. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 88
3. Buddy Houser - SCS - 88
5. Wesley Dean, Sr. - SCS - 86
6. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 85
7. Greg Walker - TRP - 84
8. Henry Burnside - LRH - 77
9. Jason Burnside - LRH - 75
10. Peter Crawley - LRH - 72


*Expert NASCAR*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 125
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 120
3. Kyle Hall - TRP - 106
4. William Burnside - LRH - 105
5. Terry Tawney - None - 104
6. Jason Burnside - LRH - 100
7. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 97
8. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 87
9. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 84
10. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 74


*GTP*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 124
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 111
3. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 107
4. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 95
4. Buddy Houser - SCS - 95
6. Kyle Hall - TRP - 87
7. Terry Tawney - None - 86
8. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 77
8. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 77
10. Greg Walker - TRP - 73


*4.5" Dirt Late Model (1 Drop)* 
1. Terry Tawney - None - 58 
2. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 53 
3. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 47 
3. Buddy Houser - SCS - 47 
5. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 46 
6. Mike Bresett - TRP - 42 
7. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 39 
8. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 35 
8. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 35 
10. Kyle Hall - TRP - 33 


*Box Stock 12/15 (1 Drop)*
1. William Burnside - LRH - 63
2. Jason Burnside - LRH - 61
3. Peter Crawley - LRH - 57
4. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 49
4. Adam Crawley - LRH - 49
6. Stu Marder - TRP - 45
7. David McGraw - LRH - 34
8. Terry Tawney - None - 33
9. Henry Burnside - LRH - 30
10. Tyler Chance - LRH - 29


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations to Wesley Jr. on his points lead in novice Spec. NASCAR. :thumbsup: 
Congratulations to Tom M. on his points lead in A.G.E. Spec. NASCAR. :thumbsup: 
Congratulations to All of the S.C.S. Racers for their accomplishments in the My Series races. :thumbsup: Go S.C.S.! :thumbsup: 

Thank you Buddy, and Susie for a Great Day Of Racing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Also thanks go out to Bob for his work at the Grill cooking al those hotdogs, and hamburgs. :thumbsup: 

Also thanks go out to all those people who help racers repair their equipment during the races, and to all of our turn marshals who worked to get our cars back on track, after we wrecked them! :thumbsup:


----------

